# Where to buy from?



## inquirer (Aug 30, 2015)

I am interested in buying some Merten figurines as a gift for someone. Mostly I want to buy the skiers sets but not sure what websites to trust. I have found a few sets on eBay but some of the just look off. It seems like other websites that have them listed are always out of stock or have bad reviews of the website that make them untrustworthy. Can anyone confirm if the ones on eBay are good or any websites that are trustworthy that might have them? Any help would be very appreciated and thank you in advanced.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a popular and reliable dealer. Hobbyline.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/Merten-Model-Railroad-Figures

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most websites are trustworthy. It's the people you have to look out for! EBay sellers come in a lot of varieties, some good, some not. Websites for retail merchants are usually fine. If you're worried, check the Better Business Bureau. If you have specific ones in mind, there's probably someone here who has used them in the past.

I did check the Walthers website for skiers in HO scale, and they are out of stock. Walthers is the largest distributor of model railroading supplies in North America, so if they don't have them, there may be a supply issue. Do they have to be Mertens figures?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

ebay listing 99.4 % rating. looks pretty trustworthy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAINTED-TRA...TEN-GERMANY-/171908193779?hash=item280686ddf3

100% rating:thumbsup:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Preiser-...TER-FIGURES-/391221551530?hash=item5b169f21aa



i wouldn't be afraid of high rated sellers. just watch shipping charges.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

eBay isn't as risky as most folks like to think. I've had a few issues with sellers in the past, but eBay is very eager to keep buyers coming back, so they'll work with you if you have a reasonable issue.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

True. I will only buy from people on eBay who have a rating of 97% or higher, and I've never had a problem. The issue on eBay is that in order to make a smart purchasing decision, you have to pretty much know how much you would pay elsewhere.


----------

